# Cayo costa boat ramp



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Hey guys, I wanna go down and explore cayo costa this weekend and was wondering what ramp would be best to launch from? I’m coming down from tampa bay. Also any bait shop recommendations as well would be helpful


Pineland Marina is going to be your closest boat ramp, I think its $20 to launch and park. D & D Bait and tackle on Matlacha (on your way to Pine Island) has whatever you need. If you need a place to stay or eat, Tarpon Lodge is just South of Pineland Marina. Great lodge with some of the best food around, they have trailer parking if needed.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Very North end of Pine Island behind Captain Con's Restaurant has a ramp. $10 with plenty of parking space. From the ramp, run south to the markers taking you out to PI Sound. 
Tarpon Lodge is great place also!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Both are good choices.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Also jug creek was alright the last time I launched.


----------



## SnookFisher (Jun 15, 2021)

Jug Creek Marina is where I used to launch out of to go to Cayo Costa on an annual snook fishing trip. Always worked well for me also


----------

